# Post your PC specs!



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

:clap I'll start:

*CPU*: Intel Core [email protected]
*MOBO*: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
*RAM*: Crucial Ballistix 16GB [email protected]
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 780 FTW
*HDDs*: OCZ Vertex4 128GB SSD, Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB, Hitachi Deskstar 500GB
*Cooling*: Corsair H100, x3 120mm Case Fans (CoolerMaster and Corsair)
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
*Case*: Corsair Carbide 400r
*PSU*: OCZ Z-SERIES 850W 80+GOLD
*Monitors*: ASUS VN248H-P, LG M2380D
*Keyboard/Mouse/Pad*: CoolerMaster Quickfire Pro, ThermalTake Tt eSports Black Element, steelseries Qck mini
*Audio*: ASUS Xonar DGX, Corsair Vengeance 1300, Sony 2.1 Speakers
Optical Drive: LG


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

i7-4770 3.4 GHz
16GB RAM
Windows 7 Pro 64 bit
Creative Sound blaster audigy value 7.1
GTX 770 2gb

Reckon we might be on par for processing power, your graphics card is better than mine, not sure if your CPU is or not. I'm pretty happy with mine bought it last december, windows 7 is the ****, it ain't perfect but its an improvement on old XP.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I love these threads

*CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770k
*Mobo* - Asus Sabertooth Z87
*RAM* - 16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600Mhz
*GPU* - EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX 670 FTW
*SSD* - 240GB Corsair Force GT
*HDD* - 500GB Seagate Momentus XT
*Audio* - Creative Sound Blaster Z, Astro Mix Amp & Sennheiser PC360s
*PSU* - Corsair HX850W
*OS* - Windows 7 Home Premium x64
*KB & Mouse* - Qpad MK85, Razer Lachesis & Razer Naga Epic
*Monitors* - LG W2600HP & LG W2363D
*Case* - Silverstone TJ-07 (modded)
*Cooling* - Custom watercooling loop (480mm rad & 240mm rad)
*Optical* - external USB3 LG Blu-Ray reader


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe this thread should be stickied? It comes up a lot.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K
*MOBO*: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H
*RAM*: Corsair 8GB DDR3
*GPU*: Asus GeForce GTX 460
*HDDs*: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 1TB
*Cooling*: Cooler Master: Hyper 212+ 
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
*Case*: Cooler Master Elite 371 case with some extra fans.
*PSU*: CORSAIR CX 600W
*Monitors*: BenQ G2222HDL - 21.5
*Keyboard/Mouse*: Hama Slimline Keyboard SL570, Logitech Wireless Mouse M560
*Audio*: Very old Creative speakers and Creative Fatal1ty.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

''Who has it bigger?'' PC edition.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> ''Who has it bigger?'' PC edition.


Well, do you?


----------



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> i7-4770 3.4 GHz
> 16GB RAM
> Windows 7 Pro 64 bit...


Nice setup, I think your CPU is faster than mine at stock since it's haswell vs ivy. My h100 died on me recently so I had to revert back to stock with the intel cooler, but I'm getting a replacement soon so hopefully I can push it back up to 4.6.



sad vlad said:


> ''Who has it bigger?'' PC edition.


:b Haha I just wanted to see how the PC community is on here.



Pul5ar said:


> I love these threads
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770k
> *Mobo* - Asus Sabertooth Z87...


Nice rig, do you have water blocks on both your CPU and GPU? I was thinking of going towards a custom loop route, but I wasn't so sure about the maintenance.



Kascheritt said:


> *CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K
> *MOBO*: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H...


Nice I had a gtx 460 sli setup before I bought them pretty cheap too.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

*

CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955
*MOBO*: ASRock N68C
*RAM*: Corsair 8GB DDR3
*GPU*: GTX 570
*HDDs*: 500GB Something
*Cooling*: Rainbow LED fans oh yeahhhhh
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
*Case*: No idea. A black box
*Monitors*: Two Samsung S22B300HS
*Keyboard/Mouse*: Ducky Shine 3 / Razer Deathadder 2013 
*Audio*: Superlux HD681 Headphones

Slowly upgrading it piece by piece, some of the insides are pretty old these days.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

ryc said:


> Nice rig, do you have water blocks on both your CPU and GPU? I was thinking of going towards a custom loop route, but I wasn't so sure about the maintenance.


Yeah, I have a Watercool Heatkiller R3.0 CPU block and a Heatkiller GPU block.
Here's a crappy photo I took with my phone.


----------



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> *
> 
> CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955
> *MOBO*: ASRock N68C...


Nice, my brother's pc is similar to yours, its a x4 965 BE and a hd 6970 (similar to gtx 570s speed). Its getting old but it still can play most games (world of tanks, bfbc2, bf3, skyrim, etc). What are you planning to upgrade next?



Pul5ar said:


> Yeah, I have a Watercool Heatkiller R3.0 CPU block and a Heatkiller GPU block.
> Here's a crappy photo I took with my phone....


Wow nice, your cable management looks very clean those sleeved cables look awesome.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-4670K
*MOBO*: ASRock Z87 Extreme 3
*RAM*: G.Skill Ares 8GB 
*GPU*: SLI x 2 GTX 770 (4GB) 
*HDDs*: Samsung 830 256GB SSD, Toshiba 2TB HDD
*Cooling*: Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
*OS*: Windows 8.1
*Case*: CM Storm trooper
*PSU*: Corsair RM-850 Gold
*Monitor*: Dell U3014 (2560x1600)
*Keyboard/Mouse/Pad*: Logtech G9X, Logitech G110
*Audio*: ASUS Xonar D2, Headphones: Beyerdnamic DT 770 pro
*Optical Drive*: Pioneer Blu ray Drive

Spent about $3500 all up Dec 2013, the Dell monitor being the most expensive component... 
Overall probably spent over 4 G's as I reused some components (sound card, SSD, KB/M)

And yet, I don't have time to play games much any more.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's old, and I love it.

Went to the PC repair shop the other day to try and sell an old iphone I found. Broken, but it still turns on and has parts. It was so old he didn't even make an offer. 16GB hard disk. That's no good?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Feeling lazy to put my PC specs for now. But I got this sweet GTX 780 in my rig, probably the best non-OEM GTX 780 out there, the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF (Hall of Fame Edition). I love the white PCB.

Its a beast, on the outside and inside. It overclocks like nothing because of its triple slot design. Too bad Galaxy went out of business in North America recently. ;_;


----------



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

Disarray said:


> *CPU*: Intel Core i5-4670K
> *MOBO*: ASRock Z87 Extreme 3...


Nice build that sucks that you don't have much time to play games with all that power.



BillDautrieve said:


> Feeling lazy to put my PC specs for now. But I got this sweet GTX 780 in my rig, probably the...


Nice, yeah it is one of the top 780s with MSI Lightning and EVGA CLASSIFIED oh and the ASUS ROG Poseidon.

As for galaxy leaving the NA market A galaxy rep said "Got here as soon as I could but it's been a busy morning/afternoon for obvious reasons.

I won't repeat the official statement since it's already linked on the first post so here's the short version:

We're still here (so am I) and we won't be leaving any time soon.

Our support team is in good shape too, but as always if anyone does have trouble with a replacement or needs help with anything at all please don't hesitate to send me a pm and I'll be glad to assist."

*They aren't leaving.* :clap


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

for some reason me and my GTX680 are starting to feel dated.


I bought it last year and don't plan on upgrading anytime soon though.



Should last me up until before the launch of PS5 and the next Xbox


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I havent frequented a forum with one of these threads in years! 

I almost need to dust my boxes off to remember what hardware I'm running these days :teeth


i5 3570k @ 4.6ghz
Phanteks- PH-TC14PE (in fruity orange)
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
16gb Corsair vengeance 
HIS IceQ 7950 Turbo
Samsung 256gb 840 SSD

All tucked away in a way too large Corsair 700D

3x24" screens @ 1920x1200 (although eyefinity gets on my tits) 


I used to be much more on the ball with hardware, always had the top end stuff, paid wayyy to much to raid some SSD's when they were still relatively new :sus

I seem to have calmed down a bit these days, which is weird coz I did most of that when I was unemployed now I'm actually working and got more disposable income I Think ..I haven't actually bought anything for it. 

My main interest is about silence now, I've got a 2tb HDD in here too for the steam overflow and its by far the loudest component when it wakes up, its generally silent otherwise, the GPU is starting to get noticeable now its warming up again, it idles quite high anyway with 3 screens but at 45% its bugging me, gotta address this, I feel like I'm talking myself into a newer GPU that "might be quiet" (even though this or the Asus one was meant to be the best for noise!) but the airflow in this case sucks as I always planned to watercooling again but....dunno :blank I've specced bits up and it costs more than it used to!


----------



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

anomnomnom said:


> I havent frequented a forum with one of these threads in years!...


C-C-C COMBO BREAKER haha I had to say it you're the first one to post with a amd gpu. The 7950 as well as other amd gpus are great though! I've only owned two amd cards (6970, 5770) since I'm mainly a nvidia user but both amd and nvidia make great cards. idoughnut was the first with an amd cpu x4 955 forgot about that :b I've owned one amd cpu, a x4 965 BE it was a good chip too.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-4930K 
*MOBO*: ASUS X79 Deluxe
*RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8x8GB
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked 3GGB
*HDD*: Seagate 480GB SSD
*Cooling*: Noctua NH-D14 Cooler
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
*Case*: Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra
*PSU*: Cooler Master Silent 1200W


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Shuttle Z77R5
Intel i7 3770K
Crucial Ballistix 32GB DDR3 1600MHz
EVGA GeForce 680 GTX 2GB
Plextor PX-256M5M 256GB SSD
Intel Ultimate N 633ANHMW
LG WH14NS40 Bluray Burner
HP 27xi
Denon AVR-2312CI, Polk Audio RTI A3 x4, CSI A6, Acoustech PL-200
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> for some reason me and my GTX680 are starting to feel dated.


I feel ya. But all my games already run excellent on the highest settings at 1080p. And I already have a massive backlog, so...... :stu


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

ryc said:


> C-C-C COMBO BREAKER haha I had to say it you're the first one to post with a amd gpu. The 7950 as well as other amd gpus are great though! I've only owned two amd cards (6970, 5770) since I'm mainly a nvidia user but both amd and nvidia make great cards. idoughnut was the first with an amd cpu x4 955 forgot about that :b I've owned one amd cpu, a x4 965 BE it was a good chip too.


I did some card shuffling when AMD came out with all these game bundles and randomly upgraded from a 6950 to a 7950..got money back and free games 

Now what did I have before the 6950..I haven't been in the nvidia camp since my GTX275, the prices got a bit too high for my taste tbh :b

Haven't had an AMD cpu for about 10 years though :teeth

I don't have any issues with AMD, I do have some eyefinity trouble but I think thats down to my monitors being different not actually the drivers, both sides are going to have their own annoyances in 1 way or another I'm sure, I may go back to nvidia, I was actually waiting on seeing what the 20nm Maxwell cards would do..but doesn't sound like I'll be finding out for quite a while!


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

ryc said:


> :clap I'll start:
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core [email protected]
> *MOBO*: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> ...


That's a sexy system. I'm so envious


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-2600 @ 4.2Ghz
*MOBO*: GA-Z68A-D3-B3
*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600mhz DDR3
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 660ti FTW
*HDDs*: Corsair Force 3 SSD 120GB, Seagate Baracuda 3TB ST3000DM001, Western Digital WD3200BEVT 320GB, Western Digital My Book 3TB
*Cooling*: Stock Cooler Master case fans along with Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO cpu fan, NZXT Sentry LXE External Touch Screen Fan Controller
*OS*: Windows 7 Professional x64
*Case*: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
*PSU*: Seasonic 850w Gold 80 plus fully modular PSU
*Monitors*: ASUS VE278 27" LED @ 1920x1080, ASUS VE278 27" LED @ 1920x1080
*Keyboard/Mouse/Pad*: Logitech G510, Logitech MX Anywhere Mouse, ALLSOP metal mouse pad
*Audio*: Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional - PCI-E, Logitech Z506 5.1 surround speakers, Logitech G35 Headset
*Optical Drive*: ASUS Blu-ray drive, ASUS DVD burner
*Webcam*: Logitech C615
*Broadband Connection*: 100Mbps down, 5.5Mbps/s up

It is aging a bit, but is still extremely fast for me. I didn't build it all at once, I added parts to it over time, thats where there is some discrepancy with regards to how good each part is.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

[email protected] (awful overclocker)
Powercolor 290 PCS+ OC Crossfire 
8GB Corsair RAM 1600Mhz OC'd
Corsair RM850
Cooler Master 932 Advanced
BenQ 24" 144hz monitor


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy Cr** !!!!

You guys are driving around in Rolls Royces and super sonic fighter jets and I am farting around with 30 year old broken down VW vans and Toyota Corollas !

Me thinks Iz gots ta get more up to date !

My laptops and PCs have cobwebs on them and rusting they are so old and slow !

Chuckles


----------



## Godwins (Apr 18, 2014)

*CPU:* FX-8350 Vishera 4.0Ghz

*Cooling:* Cooler Master Seidon 120mm Liquid cooler

*GPU:* AMD R9 280x

*RAM:* 8GB of DDR3

*Mobo:* GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P

*HDD:* Toshiba 2TB 7200rpm

*PSU:* KINGWIN ABT-850MM 850W

*Case:* Xigmatek ASGARD 381

*Sound card:* Creative Sound Blaster Z

*OS:* Windows 8.1

*Monitor:* HANNspree 21.5" [email protected]


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

I work/play on a ThinkPad W530.

Processor  
Intel Core i7-3940XM Processor Extreme Edition (8M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)

Operating System  
Windows 7 Professional (64 bit)
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
Slackware

Operating System Language  
Windows 7 Professional 64 - English

Windows XP Mode  
Windows 7 XP Mode - English 

Display Type  
15.6" FHD (1920 x 1080) LED Backlit AntiGlare Display, Mobile Broadband Ready

System Graphics  
NVIDIA Quadro K2000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory

Total Memory  
8 GB DDR3 - 1600MHz (2 DIMM)

Keyboard  
Keyboard Backlit - US English

Pointing Device  
UltraNav with Fingerprint Reader

Camera  
720p HD Camera with Microphone

Hard Drive  
128GB Solid State Drive, SATA3

Optical Device  
DVD Recordable

System Expansion Slots  
Express Card Slot & 4-in-1 Card Reader

Battery  
9 Cell Li-Ion TWL 70++

Power Cord  
170W Slim AC Adapter - US (2pin)

Bluetooth  
Bluetooth 4.0 with Antenna

Integrated WiFi Wireless LAN Adapters  
Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN

Integrated Mobile Broadband  
Mobile Broadband upgradable

Language Pack  
Publication - US English


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

OS 名称 Microsoft Windows XP Professional
版本 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 内部版本号 2600
OS 制造商 Microsoft Corporation
系统名称 BENQ-5A973239B3
系统制造商 BenQ
系统模式 Joybook R45
系统类型 X86-based PC
处理器 x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1862 Mhz
处理器 x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1862 Mhz
BIOS 版本/日期 American Megatrends Inc. 1.04, 5/30/2008
SMBIOS 版本 2.4
Windows 目录 C:\WINDOWS
系统目录 C:\WINDOWS\system32
启动设备 \Device\HarddiskVolume1
地区 中华人民共和国
硬件抽象层 版本 = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
用户名称 BENQ-5A973239B3\Administrator
时区 东部标准时间
总的物理内存 1,024.00 MB
可用物理内存 219.96 MB
总的虚拟内存 2.00 GB
可用虚拟内存 1.96 GB
分页文件空间 4.38 GB
页文件 C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

monotonous said:


> OS 名称 Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> 版本 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 内部版本号 2600
> OS 制造商 Microsoft Corporation
> 系统名称 BENQ-5A973239B3
> ...


Cosa bambino?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

8 gbs of ram
Intel Core 2 CPU, 4 at 2.5 GHZ
Radeon x1950 Pro
Rocking 300 watt PSU

That's all the sob story you need to hear.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Pul5ar said:


> Yeah, I have a Watercool Heatkiller R3.0 CPU block and a Heatkiller GPU block.
> Here's a crappy photo I took with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 43361


Looks very neat.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

My main rig is Winter:
Cooler Master HAF 932
Cooler Master UCP 900W (80+ Silver)
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Intel Core i7 980X 3.33GHz (@4.01GHz) (Gulftown)
Prolimatech Megahalems with 2x 120mm fans in push/pull
3x Mushkin Redline 4GB DDR3-1600
2x AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB [Crossfire] (BIOS Modded, 6970 shaders, 6950 clocks)
NEC USB 3.0 PCIe card
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Platinum PCIe (upgraded output opamps/capacitors)
Adaptec 6805 PCIe hardware RAID controller w/ backup module
* 5x Samsung F3R 1TB (RAID 5e) [Storage] 2.7TB usable
* 2x Toshiba MG03ACA300 3TB (RAID 1) [Bulk Storage] 2.7TB usable
Samsung 830 256GB SSD [OS]
10X LG BluRay burner
Windows 7 Professional x86_64
Dell U2713HM 27" LCD (2560x1440) [Primary]
NEC LCD2470WNX 24"LCD (1200x1920) [Secondary]

My server is Dash:
Dell PowerEdge SC1430
2x Dual core Intel Xeon 5148 2.33GHz (Woodcrest)
4x Kingston 2GB DDR2-667 FB-DIMM
2x Hitachi Deskstar 400GB (RAID 1)
10X DVD-ROM
Hardened Gentoo Linux x86_64

My laptop is Luna:
Lenovo T500
Intel Core 2 Duo T9400 2.53GHz (Penryn)
2x GSkill 4GB DDR3-1066 SO-DIMM
ATi Mobility Radeon HD3650
WD Scorpio Black 500GB
Windows 7 Professional x86_64

My router is Sarah:
Antec ISK110 (has 80W DC-DC power supply and 90W 19V power brick)
MSI Fuzzy RS690T MiniITX (improved MOSFET & chipset cooling)
Athlon X2 4450B 2.3GHz (Brisbane)
2x hynix 2GB DDR2-667 SO-DIMM
Fujitsu MHW2120BH 120GB 2.5" HDD (Requisitioned from an Xbox 360, lol)
Hardened Gentoo Linux x86_64

Current Priority list for replacement is:
1. Replace the 5 Samsung HDs in Winter with 4 2TB Toshibas and change to RAID 10 which would come out to about ~3.5TB
2. Add another 3TB Toshiba as a Hot spare for both arrays. Then I'd still have another slot to expand the second array by another 3TB Toshiba to make that array about 4TB in RAID 1e.
3. Want to get another Dell U2713HM, but have to figure out how to fit both on my desk in normal Landscape orientation.
4. New Laptop? 
5. About that time the base hardware in Winter will be getting ready to crack 50k hours of run time and it will be fairly out of date; so Ill have to replace the P/S, M/B, CPU, RAM and GPU. Its at about 36k hours right now, giving me about another year and 7 months.


----------



## Defilon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Operating system* : Windows 7 (x64) Ultimate
*CPU* : I7 4770k 3.9ghz
*GPU* : EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 TI Superclocked 3gb
*Ram* : G.Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz DR3 16gb
*Storage* : Corsair Neutron GTX SSD SCSI 120gb (main drive) - WDC WD7502AAEX-00Y9A SCSI 750gb - ST2000DM ST2000DM001-1CH1 SCSI 2to
*Motherboard* : Gigabyte Z87X-D3H-CF Haswell

Got 2 monitors (an LG and a Samsung), both 21 inches. Thinking about buying another 780ti but will wait till the price drops.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

*CPU* - Intel Core i5 4440 Haswell
*Mobo* - ASRock B85 Pro4
*RAM* - Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
*HDD* - Western Digital Blue 1TB
*PSU* - Sirtec High Power Element BRONZE II 600W
*Case* - Deepcool Tesseract black
*OS* - Windows 7 Home Premium x64

I need a new GPU, any recommendations under 300 dollars?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone got any RAM above 1600MHz?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I'll contribute. 

*Case: *Fractal Design Define R3 / Black Pearl
*PSU:* SeaSonic X Series X650 (80 PLUS GOLD Certified) Modular
*MB: *GIGABYTE GA-990FXA
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II 965 BE OC @ 4.2Ghz Stable
*Cooling:* 7 x 120MM Arctic F12 - FDB Case Fans / Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler / NZXT SEN-MIX2 Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller
*Memory:* ADATA XPG Gaming Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 and 4GB (2 x 2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1600 / 8GB Total
*Video Card: *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660
*Hard Drive(s): *Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD / Seagate Barracuda 1TB / Western Digital Caviar Blue 160GB
*Disc Drive(s):* SONY Black 18X DVD-ROM
*Mouse: *SteelSeries Sensei Laser Gaming Mouse Raw Edition
*Keyboard: *SteelSeries 6G V2 Mechanical Red Switch*
Headset: *SteelSeries Siberia V2*
Speakers:* Optical / Isignia Receiver / Infinity TSS-450 5.1 (Platinum)
*OS: *Windows 7 x64 / Xubuntu
*Monitor:* Acer AL2216W (22")

Someday I want to get a Blu-ray drive for my HTPC but that's a whole 'nother list of specs, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Okay, I'll contribute.


 Interesting. Did you build this? I have been wondering how many women build their PCs. It seems to be kind of rare. Or at least I don't see too many Youtube vids with women on PC hardware. Don't get me wrong. I wish there were more.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

y'all should really join us


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Interesting. Did you build this? I have been wondering how many women build their PCs. It seems to be kind of rare. Or at least I don't see too many Youtube vids with women on PC hardware. Don't get me wrong. I wish there were more.


Yes, indeed I did. I would never buy a pre-made. Building it is half the fun! Overclocking too. My only regret is that I don't have more money to drop into it.

The reason females probably don't upload videos of themselves building computers is because the entirety of the comments section would be, "lol bewbs", "so sexy", "omg a girl building a computer".


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

dell e4300 - 2.4 ghz core 2 duo, 4 gb, 80gb hd. basically i use leftovers from my laptop reselling. its just a laptop motherboard sitting on a piece of cardboard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Yes, indeed I did. I would never buy a pre-made. Building it is half the fun! Overclocking too. My only regret is that I don't have more money to drop into it.


 Well, you got a decent case. I wanted one of those Fractal Design cases but I just didn't have that kind of money to spend on a case.

I was buying pre-made until this last time when they didn't even put the OS on a separate disc. That really got to me because I spent everything I had on the PC and then realized I'd have to buy Windows if I wanted to be covered in the event of a hard drive failure.

I'm not a gamer but it still helps to overbuild.


----------



## Gareth Timms (Aug 24, 2013)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 - Had issues with the stock cooler getting loud so I got an ARCTIC FREEZER 13 PRO Which barely fit in the case. Been bliss ever since.

Mobo: M4A78 PRO

RAM: DDR2 8 GB Dual. 400MHZ

Hard drive: CAVIAR BLACK 2TB 64MB 7200 SAT 
2nd Hard drive: 600GB not sure on stats use for backing up files.

Graphics: GTX260

Monitors: ASUS VE248H 61 CM (24") LED LCD + HW191D Hanns-G

PSU: THERMALTAKE TR2 800WATT

Keyboard: Tried a RAZER ARCTOSA KEYBOARD SILVER but I didn't get along with it so I reverted back to my Microsoft Digital media pro keyboard I've had for years.

Case: NZXT hush in Black

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

I got the Mobo and cpu in 2nd Oct 2009. Most recent upgrade was the Hard drive. I find I can play every game I've wanted too so have been putting off further upgrades.

Edit: I also have a sennheiser wireless headphones which are great as I can listen to podcasts/news when gardening/around the house. Also have my treadmill set up facing the screens so can netflix while i run.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Gareth Timms said:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 - Had issues with the stock cooler getting loud so I got an ARCTIC FREEZER 13 PRO Which barely fit in the case. Been bliss ever since.
> 
> Mobo: M4A78 PRO
> 
> ...


What do you need an 800 watt psu for?


----------



## Gareth Timms (Aug 24, 2013)

Noca said:


> What do you need an 800 watt psu for?


I had a cheaper 800W psu that blew before. Went for a higher quality one. I'd rather have more than less.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Lol, amateurs. My laptop blows all of your systems away.

*CPU:* AMD Turion 64 Mobile (1.6 GHz)
*RAM:* 1 GB
*HDD:* 100 GB
*CD/DVD drive:* doesn't work
*SD card slot:* doesn't work
*Battery:* doesn't work
*Monitor:* stopped working 3 weeks ago; have to access it remotely using work laptop or hook it to TV
*Cooling:* fan randomly makes loud grinding noise
*OS:* Windows XP Professional (service pack 3), Media Centre edition
*Date of purchase:* May 2006


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

I'm wondering if you guys can help me out with this. This will be my first rig and I wanna know if these parts make sense. I would also like to know if I can swap out parts for something that functions equally for a lower price.

Link

I need a computer mostly to draw with, edit photos and play casual games that would probably require much lower specs than the parts I've listed. BUT, I'll probably get into FPSs again eventually, so I'm shooting high for now. I'm going to buy these around the same time Windows 9 is coming out.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm too lazy to look up my laptop's specs. All I know is that it's too crummy to run modern games. But that's okay because most games coming out these days don't interest me. I can get my computer to run a Nintendo DS emulator, but there's no reason I would want to do that in the first place when playing on the actual system is more fun than on the computer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just copy and paste this from this one thread I posted in every time now 

*motherboard:* Asus P6X58D-E Intel X58 1366 motherboard
*Ram:* Corsair 6gb 1600 mhz
*CPU:* Intel i7 920 2.66ghz 
*Power supply:* OCZ GameXSteam 850w psu 
*Harddrive: * Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA
*Diskdrive:* Samsung SH-S223 22x DVD±RW 
*Graphics card:* GeForce GTX 460 1GB 
*CPU fan:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (120mm)
*pc case:* Xigmatek Asgard Black, Mid Tower, ATX Case

Most of the stuff was bought in 2010 except the harddrive which I replaced last year and the cpu fan + heat sink which I've replaced like three times all ready.. The last one's lasted a while now though.



Ape in space said:


> Lol, amateurs. My laptop blows all of your systems away.
> 
> *CPU:* AMD Turion 64 Mobile (1.6 GHz)
> *RAM:* 1 GB
> ...


Lol my laptop is in a terrible state now. It overheats at the drop of a hat, and is really slow, basically no good for anything but word documents/the internet now. When I got it it was a pretty good multimedia laptop but not really fit for purpose for what I needed it for.

Also because I dropped it the connection where you plug in the power lead is bent now and so if I want to charge the battery I have to put something on top of the cable so it bends at just the right angle to charge XD but I don't use it any more since I just use my phone to browse stuff now online if I'm lying in bed or whatever. I do need to back up the stuff off my laptop harddrive at some point though...


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ywasi said:


> I'm wondering if you guys can help me out with this. This will be my first rig and I wanna know if these parts make sense. I would also like to know if I can swap out parts for something that functions equally for a lower price.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


If you're holding off purchase until Windows 9 than it's pointless to come up with a list because all of this will be outdated by the end of 2014. By that time, Broadwell will be out.

But for your information, a Z series board is meant for overclocking and is to be paired with a K suffix processor. If you are not getting a K suffix processor to overclock than don't waste money on a Z series board. Get a H or B series board.

Also you don't need water cooling if you aren't overclocking. Also self-contained liquid coolers are a huge waste of money unless you like that "wow" factor.

I wouldn't bother with a sound card, why not get a good monitor and good speakers first...?

500w is more than enough for this sort of configuration but Silverstone power supplies are nothing spectacular, I guess it depends on what's available to you.

GTX 750 Ti is also typically a pretty bad purchase as the R7 265 holds a similar price and offers way better performance. If you must go Nvidia, I'd suggest stepping up to a GTX 760.

Don't bother with a Western Digital Black, just get a Blue. If you want speed, get a SSD.


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

s2panda said:


> If you're holding off purchase until Windows 9 than it's pointless to come up with a list because all of this will be outdated by the end of 2014. By that time, Broadwell will be out.
> 
> But for your information, ...


What? It'll be outdated? Can you elaborate on this a little bit more?

Thanks for the info! It's really great, I'm glad I posted this set-up. Less to screw up in the future.

Mobo, H or B series. Got it!

I'm actually not sure why the water cooler is there. I think I wanted a regular Antec heat sink but I couldn't find any where I am.

It's actually hard to get Silverstone here. Any suggestions for a better one?

The sound card is just a pipe dream anyway, it isn't sold here.

I had a guy suggest the R7 265 before, but online reviews were more in favour for the GTX750 Ti. I might switch, though. The GTX750 Ti was very hard to find online. I had to look up a store and.. *shudder*, _call the phone number_ to get a listing.

Western Digital Blue, got it.

Of course, all of this is irrelevant if it literally becomes outdated.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Well what I mean by outdated is that there will always be new products coming out and that pricing is constantly changing so what's a good value today may not be a good value in six months.

Intel is releasing Broadwell (Fifth Generation) processors at the end of this year so there's no point in buying a Core i5 4570 at that time when the newer processors are practically the same price for better performance.

Intel also just refreshed their Fourth Generation processors so the 4570 is basically being replaced with the 4590 and the 8 series motherboards are being replaced with the 9 series boards. In most cases, you'd want a Core i5 4590 and H97 motherboard or Broadwell at the end of this year.. because chances are they'll be at a similar price for better performance and you won't see the Core i5 4570 or many 8 series boards available anymore.

It's difficult to suggest a power supply without knowing availability and pricing. CX430 and EVGA 500B are okay budget units that are typically available in most markets. Malaysia may have some Superflower power supplies, in which case their Golden Green 450 is an excellent unit. All of Seasonics are excellent units if you can find those though they're generally pricier than other options. Antec also released some new power supplies this year, True Power Classic series and Edge series, all of which are rebranded Seasonics. Though availability on them is still scarce. XFX is another good option, all their power supplies are rebranded Seasonics.

I think you need to look at reviews again because the R7 265 is basically a beefier 7850 and is a clear winner over the GTX 750 Ti. Though by the end of 2014, the GTX 750 Ti may no longer be overpriced. Here are three for your reference:

http://www.techspot.com/review/783-geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r7-265/page3.html
http://www.trustedreviews.com/opini...rce-gtx-750-ti-which-is-best-for-1080p-gaming
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7764/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-ti-and-gtx-750-review-maxwell/11

And I don't know why I'm saying by end of 2014 lol because chances are Windows 9 won't even enter release to manufacturing until Q2 2015. And ya.. by 2015, you definitely do not want a 4570 and 8 series motherboard unless you get it for way cheaper than Broadwell.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just copy and paste this from this one thread I posted in every time now
> 
> *motherboard:* Asus P6X58D-E Intel X58 1366 motherboard
> *Ram:* Corsair 6gb 1600 mhz
> ...


Good ole i7 920. I have that in my 2nd computer from 2009.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

4770k
290 crossfire
Other stuff

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21SCORE
1...
Physics Score 11952
Combined Score 672184336


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Tabris said:


> 4770k
> 290 crossfire
> Other stuff
> 
> ...


Nice, Is the CPU overclocked or stock?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> What do you need an 800 watt psu for?


 Well, I'd go on the assumption that most of the higher wattage PSUs might be made a little better. Especially good brand names. I'd rather have more than enough than crappy quality.

By the way, I have a Thermaltake PSU too. It's only 430 watt but I don't game so it's probably already more than enough. It has been surprisingly reliable. It's at least 4 years old. The only bad thing about it is that the SATA connectors were very brittle and they all cracked. I ended up having to buy molex to SATA adapters.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Nice, Is the CPU overclocked or stock?


Overclocked to 4.3Ghz. It's the highest I could get it, I got a bad one.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Overclocked to 4.3Ghz. It's the highest I could get it, I got a bad one.


 So the chip is defective you mean. Those are still very good Speeds on air.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah it's just a bad overclocker. It works fine.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Amd phenom x4 970 be @ 4GHz
Gigabyte 990xa-ud3
Lapped TRUE 120 with 2x YL fans 
Corsair tx650 v2
2xmsi cyclone gtx460 
8gb gskill ripjawsx
500 wdc blk+1tb Seagate BC
Corsair carbide 400r
Razer lycosa
Razer da 3.5g on goliathus fragged
BenQ g2220hd


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'd go on the assumption that most of the higher wattage PSUs might be made a little better. Especially good brand names. I'd rather have more than enough than crappy quality.
> 
> By the way, I have a Thermaltake PSU too. It's only 430 watt but I don't game so it's probably already more than enough. It has been surprisingly reliable. It's at least 4 years old. The only bad thing about it is that the SATA connectors were very brittle and they all cracked. I ended up having to buy molex to SATA adapters.


Higher capacity or better efficiency is not an indication of quality. There are many 1000w units that don't use all Japanese caps or use a worse design than that of a Seasonic X 400w or Superflower Golden Green 450w.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Higher capacity or better efficiency is not an indication of quality. There are many 1000w units that don't use all Japanese caps or use a worse design than that of a Seasonic X 400w or Superflower Golden Green 450w.


 I'm aware of that. But taken together with other factors, it's still generally a desirable feature. Considering that higher wattage is generally going to attract a more serious customer, they know that a catastrophic failure with a higher end customer is much more likely to end up causing bad press online. Again, this is assuming you're dealing with a higher end company in the first place.

A generic company that churns out cheapo crap probably doesn't care about bad reviews and so forth.

You're absolutely right that I would consider all Japanese caps to be a much bigger indication of quality than wattage. That's IF they are actually advertising all Japanese caps. I would still want high wattage because (assuming you can afford it) you are probably never going to regret buying a beefy PSU if you always build your own systems. You can always simply transfer it into a future build.


----------



## ryc (Nov 14, 2013)

ryc said:


> ...My h100 died on me recently so I had to revert back to stock with the intel cooler, but I'm getting a replacement soon so hopefully I can push it back up to 4.6....


*Update:* I got my Corsair H100 replacement a few weeks ago (Corsair sent me a H100i) so I'm back at 4.6ghz for my 3770K and I've also OCed my GTX 780 to 1228mhz/7000mhz. Also bumping the thread I guess :b


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

*motherboard:* Gigabyte Z77X-d3H
*Graphics card:* MSI Twin frozr OC 7970 3GB
*Ram:* 8GB
*CPU:* Intel i5 3570K
*Power supply:* OCZ 1200w bronze
*Harddrive: * 500GB
*SDD*: Samsung Evo 240GB 
*pc case:* Zelman Z9

Built it myself for just over £500 in december 2012. I originally had 7870 which I upgraded to my current 7970 and bought an ssd just a over a month ago. I am very happy with it so far as I can max out most games with near 60fps.


----------

